

Proposition HN: Let's start a "personalized" club/group - DerekDawn82

Ever since Aaron Swartz died and even before that, there were all kinds of people asking for help/guidance in several forms here on HN.And we should do something about it.<p>I was thinking of starting a private club/group and actually have regular meetings each day/week so we can try solving different problems we may face, personal or technical.I am sure there are many users here that want to talk about something or just help someone else but they are kind of limited here.Of course you can help someone by posting something useful but you can't have a real conversation.It was not made for that.So we should turn this into something positive.<p>I want to point out that this is free.No tax required, no scams or anything evil you might think of.I want people to join simply because they want to.Nothing else.I don't have a detailed plan yet but we can definitely work this out.This is an opportunity to make friends and have some fun.There are many possibilities.I am also opened to suggestions.<p>Those who are interested in joining please write me an email.<p>Thank you.
======
codexnight
This should be a community-like group?Sounds interesting.

~~~
DerekDawn82
It is more than that because I want members to help each other and become
friends.Each member is equally important and no matter what problems you have
the group is there to support you.And you can also have fun playing some
sports, going to an event as a group.So many possibilities.

This is not a therapy group.I am not trying to replace doctors.I just know
that everyone needs some cool friends and have some fun.

Btw you don't have to write your email here or something if you want to
join.You can email me and stay anonymous like others.

Thanks.

------
orangethirty
No email in profile or post.

~~~
DerekDawn82
Problem solved.Thanks.

